# my pics



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_simmons/sets/72157634536558422/


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks some nice pics


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

cheers


----------



## D4 UNC (Jul 6, 2012)

Great photos, thanks for getting the back end of my bm 
What camera and lens were you using?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

canon 20d with the 17-85 kit lens. nothing special...


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Great pics and one of my mini


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice shots :thumb: i bet the Britemax stall was popular


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the shots mate. Some lovely cars.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the Mk1 escort and the Puma, i really couldn't be bothered to go this year despite living 10 miles away, still pictures always help show what i missed


----------



## SamC (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks for the one's of my montana green mk2, shame my wheels weren't ready for this weekend, and the rear dent from airport carpark doh! awesome photos tho bud! that m3 inside tho offffffffffffttttttttt


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great set of pictures, unfortunately I couldn't make it this year, the MK1 Escort is lovely :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great pics


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks again everyone. My flickr stats have hit an all time high!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the pics Paul :thumb:


----------



## The-Patriot (May 3, 2013)

Great pictures of a great day! Role on the next Waxstock!


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Who were those two guys who detailed a BMW?


----------



## H.R.I.P (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

cypukas said:


> Who were those two guys who detailed a BMW?


That was me from Privilege Detail and Dave from Ideal Valeting and Detailing. Was a busy day as we were judging the speed detailing as well and the heat made it a sweaty detail!


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool pics btw, thanks for sharing


----------

